# In Memory of Kyra



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

(It's been almost ten months and still, it's so hard to think of her and not ache)

It's December 2015. Kyra would have turned six this month.

We picked her out at six weeks old:









We brought her home two weeks leter, while winter still had a firm grasp; and while she became a part of our family, winter faded.






































When we brought her home and were given a puppy-packet, the breeder told us that we should take the paper that says not to exercise our pup too heavily too soon and throw it away - he then basically told us that she's so high energy that the only way we'd be able to manager her is if we wore her out, with lots of exercise and early.

Probably not the best dog-family matching job, especially for first time German Shepherd Dog owners!

Fortunately, under all of that energy was a *fantastic dog!*

(Kyra at six months)









*Kyra loved to play!*

Outside, pulling a frisbee out of the air, fetching tennis balls, taking hikes and exploring were favorites.










When it got hot, she loved her pool! She'd attack the stream of water coming from the hose, biting at it in the air, and digging at it in the empty pool until the water covered it over - what fun! :laugh:










Of course she had fun inside as well, and mostly well behaved (the hole in the screen because she was so excited to see me come home was one of the few exceptions).

If I fell into a crouch and threw out my arms with my happy face on, she's crouch down and play chase around the house, and hide-n-seek...

A new stuffed animal toy was always great fun, to take apart! First, out comes that squeaker. Then all that stuffing. Most of the toy-critters then lost their other parts after that, except for a few favorites - like her fox.

She loved going for car rides. Doing things with her family.

And then the time she found a porcupine  and how mad she was at me for pulling the quills out, until she saw my tears too and quickly forgave me.

Kyra taught me. Like how there is a proper level of pride that isn't arrogance, but a self-assured belief in yourself and your self worth. 











She filled a place that we didn't know was so empty, until it was again. 

We lost her suddenly and far too soon. It happened while there were multiple rounds of layoffs at my work, and many late nights. She spent far too much time in her crate then, sensing my anxiety I'm sure it worried her and she wondered what she had done wrong. None of it was her fault of course, and I'll never be able to make that right.

The story of her loss: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/543217-broken-hearts.html

We've decided it's time to start looking for another companion. Maybe some part of Kyra will be there.

Good bye Girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sure Kyra would want you to share your love for dogs with another dog. She knows you will give this creature a loving home for it to blossom in. It will be a brand new journey for you, your family, and your new family member. I wish you luck in your search for your next companion, and can't wait to hear some stories about it.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl! This Christmas will be two years since I lost Niko and I still cry for him


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost your girl so young, RIP Kyra


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Bruce - I read your story last night and could not bring myself to write . Even now , this story is so touching.
Kyra - what a dog . Just as I said when one of mine passed recently - I remembered him for being such a magnificent dog . I believe Kyra was sent to you , a spirit guide . You took her and allowed her to become the best dog , and she took you and taught you to be what is the best person , compassionate, caring, loyal, and honest . I hope you have these , from your heart felt account I would think so. This realisation took my breath 
"Kyra taught me. Like how there is a proper level of pride that isn't arrogance, but a self-assured belief in yourself and your self worth" Zen.

I had a dog like that . Asta. I have exceptional guides that appear when I need them. They all pass , whether their mission is completed or not - and then I wait . 
As you will wait . You will be found , and then your journey continues.

all my best


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thank You, Friends*

Thank You for sharing your time, for reading Kyras story, and for your kindness.

I started this post thinking I would post some pictures and some things about our time with her, to try to close this chapter.

I was not intending to ask for more help; that was something I desperately needed in the days and weeks after we lost her, and the great people on this site delivered in many ways (both directly in response to my post back then, as well as their words when others were grieving over their losses).

Obviously we all care very deeply about these wonderful creatures, and we can't simply walk away from that even when it brings us gloom and despair.

I am Okay now. In large part because of you and this wonderful community that you all have created here.

*Loneforce:* I know you're right, thank you. I glanced at some of your posts until I reach the video you made for you Taz, that was very touching, and I got a lump in my throat when it showed his collar by itself. And then his friend Princess. I hope they bring you much more happiness, and Jonas tells all the other dogs nice stories that don't include vets.

*Apoolutz:* I just read your farewell to you sweet Niko. I am sorry for your heartache and loss. He was fortunate to have you over those years, and at the end. It would have been much easier for you to keep him around a bit longer, focusing on your needs. But you did for him the best that you could, and you let him stop suffering - knowing that you would even more. I hope your sadness fades, and your memories of him mostly make you smile.

*Nigel:* Thank you for your kind words. I hope your Ranger and others bring you many more years of joy and companionship.

*Carmen:* I really like your view on our companions, and how they help us. I bet your Asta was very special. Thank you for returning to comment, even though it wasn't easy, and for your kind words. 



Please note: If anyone else should comment, I'll probably send a private message. No slight or offense intended.



Once again I thank you all for your kindness and wisdom, and for your generosity with your time, your thoughts, your hearts. Thank you, friends.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss of your Kyra. She sounds like a wonderful dog. It is so hard to lose this wonderful companions and family members but even harder to lose one so young. Each dog Ive had has taught me something different and had their own particular gifts they brought.. I believe they still watch us and guide us. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I well remember your post after losing Kyra. It was so heartbreaking. Kyra will always be in your heart. This was a lovely tribute in memory of your beautiful girl. I am glad to hear that you are at the place where you are considering a new companion. All those wonderful things that Kyra taught you were meant to be shared again. Take care.


----------



## Way Too Quiet (Nov 30, 2015)

This memorial is so beautifully written and I love the thoughtful pictures included. I'm glad you are opening your heart to love another pup again. Kyra would approve, I am sure. 
It's funny how many similarities I can pick out in your story of Kyra and my own of Gunnar's. The time of year bringing a pup home, the ages of our sons, the feelings of guilt and even the ages of our beloved companions taken much too soon. Comfort gives way to more sadness when you realize others know this horrific pain all too well. 
Take care and find peace with knowing that you gave Kyra all you had to give at that moment in time.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sympathy on your loss!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

They can die young.

You can give your dog all the care and love and company in the world and then death strikes with no warning.

Its not a reflection on you or on Kyra; that's just life.

And in the end we come to treasure our time together with our dog as you're beginning to realize.

The loss is profound but the years shared together make it all worth it.

Sorry for your loss! Kyra - RIP.


----------

